# das snowplow



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

that is all


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: das snowplow (TheBurninator)*

What, a quarter inch of snow?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: das snowplow (EK20)*

10 inches, the lot i stopped in was plowed


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: das snowplow (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_10 inches, the lot i stopped in was plowed









No pictures of the 10 inches? Fail.


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

camouflage colour


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

But I can see the ground underneath! Methinks the other white car would make a better plow








It probably wouldn't have made it there in the first place though hehe!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_But I can see the ground underneath! Methinks the other white car would make a better plow








It probably wouldn't have made it there in the first place though hehe!


Its waaay too high up to plow snow


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

So you finally got to try her out in a decent storm! We got robbed at my house, only 4" and that has melted off already. I can't complain, Monarch got 3 feet! So I played hooky from work on Friday and hit the hill.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_So you finally got to try her out in a decent storm! We got robbed at my house, only 4" and that has melted off already. I can't complain, Monarch got 3 feet! So I played hooky from work on Friday and hit the hill.











Ya finally got it out in a decent amount of snow. Had a bit of trouble getting out of the driveway, but passed that it was easy goin.
That 10 inches was almost completely melted by the next day


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

nice colour of the car


----------

